# sr20ve head on sr20de block



## turbozmike (Nov 10, 2003)

To make the swap cheeper couldnt i simply put a ve head on my de block and have jwt program my ecu to handle the ve head?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

no.

EDIT: consider first, that it's still difficult to find individual pieces for this motor... second, that VEs make some of their extra power from higher compression, and third, that the VVL system might not be as effective with a lower compression motor, and might lose quite a bit of low end.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Honestly, with VE's being as cheap as they are now, you'd be much better off just buying a SR20VE complete motor and swapping it. To bring your DE motor up to VE specs, you'd need the VE pistons and rods (10.3 to 1 CR for a VE or 11 to 1 for a N1 setup), the VVL circuitry and hardware (solenoids, etc.), and a complete VE head if you can find a head by itself, which is rare unless someone spun a bearing or something. By the time you go through all of this and factor in the time and labor, you'd be at or very near the price of getting a VE motor.
Not to mention that the swap is waaaaaaaay easier than converting your DE to a VE IMO.


----------

